
How We Replaced React with Phoenix - liamk
https://robots.thoughtbot.com/how-we-replaced-react-with-phoenix
======
Illniyar
If your entire react application can be replaced with 3 lines of javascript,
you probably didn't need react

------
sb8244
Not to bust on what they're doing, but it seems like React may not have been
the best initial choice. However, it seems like the investment time aspect
means the chance of learning is worth more than the "best tool" aspect.

I like that they were able to admit to not doing something the best way and
then shared how they made it better. It makes me more curious to try out
Phoenix as well.

------
crisopolis
So a blog post complaining... about using the wrong tool for the job. So next
post will be... "How We Replaced Phoenix with Rails".

~~~
pritambaral
> wrong tool for the job

> "...Phoenix with Rails"

Isn't Phoenix designed to be like Rails and do things Rails does? That'd make
them pretty similar (though not the same, of course) tools.

------
alexbanks
Elixir is riding a hype-wave similar (but much smaller) to JavaSciprt ~two
years ago. "I rewrote X for almost on reason with framework Y and experienced
a result."

Still cool though. Advancement is tons of fun, and as we know there are now 4
ways to skin a cat.

------
kranner
A screenshot of the app would help make more sense of this to an external
audience. Right now it sounds like just a blog with comments, so not sure why
a custom app was needed in the first place.

------
ilostmykeys
"sprinkle javascript" ...LMAO

~~~
crisopolis
I always sprinkle my JavaScript

~~~
Swennemans
But how do you decide to stop sprinkling your JavaScript and go full blow
React (serious question)?

~~~
frigo_1337
When "sprinkling Javascript" turns into "making sauce for the spaghetti you've
been cooking", it's probably time to consider React or something similar.

